# anybody heard of this amp ???



## vamps (May 6, 2008)

Got my hands on a DISTINCT AUDIO 1200 MD amp.......cant find any info on it ......anybody got some feedback ???? dude says it was knockin 2 12 inch jl audios....but then again thats what they all say...


----------



## L.Daco1 (Jun 16, 2010)

I saw one of these on CACO a few months ago. Does it say "by Crossfire" on it?

The guy who was selling it said he was running it at .5 ohm and it wasn't running hot or going into protect. I don't know how true that is though. 

Supposedly these are entry level subs made by a company who is owned by Crossfire and they aren't made by Crossfire themselves. At least that seems to be the general consensus based on gut pics. 

It's highly unlikely that this amp will do rated power, or even anything close to it. Just hook it up and see how it sounds. If you like what it does then roll with it.


----------



## vamps (May 6, 2008)

No it just says designed n engineered in usa dont say nothing else.....and it dont take any fuses either


----------



## L.Daco1 (Jun 16, 2010)

You still need to fuse it right before the power wire goes into the amp. My RF amps are the same way. 

As far as what size fuse to use, I'm not exactly sure. I've seen some specs online that says its rated for a 60A fuse but that's pretty low for a 1200Wrms amp. Could be that it is just pretty over rated. I'd start there and start increasing the fuse size if you start blowing fuses. 

Post some pics if you can. The only ones I've seen say "by Crossfire" on them.


----------



## L.Daco1 (Jun 16, 2010)

These are the specs I found but I pulled them from a 6 year old thread on another forum. Who knows how accurate they are or if they're even from your same amp. It's got the dimensions at the bottom so if they match up to the amp you have then maybe these are the right specs.

Power Output: 
1200 Watts RMS Minimum to 1500 Watts Maximum 
1200 Watts X 1 RMS 
1 ohm stable operation 
Variable electronic crossover 
Soft remote on/off circuitry 
Adjustable input level 
Wire-free PC board layouts 
MOSFET switching power supply 
Gold-plated terminals 
Input sensitivity: 120mV-6V 
Low: 50 Hz-250 Hz 
Crossover Slope: 18dB 
Sub-Sonic Filter:20Hz-50Hz 
Variable Crossover 
THD: 1% 
RCA input & output jack 
Battery Fuse Size: 60 Amp <------------This would suggest a true RMS rating to be somewhere in the 600-800W range. 
Dim: 9.6"W x 2"H x 14"L


----------



## vamps (May 6, 2008)

those are the exact dimensions so i guess that's it............i wonder if anyone on here has run this amp???????
what u think it do running at 2 ohms??? i heard running at 2 ohms gets u cleaner less distortedbass......


----------



## vamps (May 6, 2008)

by the way thanks for looking that up for me i was unable to find any info..appreciate it


----------



## L.Daco1 (Jun 16, 2010)

Setting your gains right and not clipping will get you cleaner, less distorted bass. Impedance is basically a non-factor in this regard. 

If you were to run this amp at 2 ohms I wouldn't expect much more than 300-400W. At least that's my best guess. Maybe someone here has experience with this amp and can give you some more accurate info. 

What kind of subs do you plan on pushing with this?


----------



## vamps (May 6, 2008)

Nothing yet .....just wanted to know more bout the amp at this x


----------



## vamps (May 6, 2008)

anyone else got feedback/experience with this amp?????


----------

